# TSUDO N1 catback exhaust SPECV?? is this anygood?



## azn_vspec (Feb 13, 2006)

This exaust system is on sale on ebay. So cheap and says it's not generic. Does anybody know about these exaust systems??


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

here you decide

http://home.comcast.net/~jvelandia1/Run.wmv

He has I/H/ + tsudo N1 that your asking about.... im thinking about buying that same exhaust... not sure yet. Looks ricey...sounds decent


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sounds pretty raspy...i generally push stromung to people looking at exhausts although they are expensive. you will never need to worry about sounding bad nor getting a ticket. also, the finish is 2nd to none.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Zac said:


> sounds pretty raspy...i generally push stromung to people looking at exhausts although they are expensive. you will never need to worry about sounding bad nor getting a ticket. also, the finish is 2nd to none.



stromung is way over priced even for the finish, but still it is nice.. you got the money why not.

The tsudo on the other hand is on ebay for 230$ shipped... hard to beat that. Its just not exactly my cup of tea... but im still thinking about it.


----------



## azn_vspec (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't have much complaints neither. I just hope it doesn't rattle or mess something up.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

azn_vspec said:


> I don't have much complaints neither. I just hope it doesn't rattle or mess something up.



nah, for being something sold on ebay its built well. Several people on forums.thevboard.com can attest to this.

The person driving the spec v in that video has had that exhaust for almost a year now? hes had no complaints... and thats his daily driver.


----------

